
Npm v5.1.0 Released - ankit84
https://github.com/npm/npm/releases
======
Hurtak
Is there any reason to use Yarn now that NPM has comparable speed and
lockfiles?

~~~
paulddraper
Anecdotally, yarn is significantly faster. Makes a difference if you have lots
of dependencies.

I used npm a lot and had sporatic unexplainable errors. I haven't used npm 5
to say if it's been fixed, but that turned me off.

~~~
problems
I've had this issue too with npm on my build server - sometimes things just
fail, maybe it's flaky network, maybe it's some package update that didn't
quite go as planned, but yarn seems to solve it and works a lot faster to
boot, so I'll be sticking with it for now.

------
harrygeez
I haven't tried yarn but for those who did, what made you make the change?

~~~
tedeh
Getting my node_modules corrupted several times (packages in package.json
"randomly" going missing after installing new ones) requiring nuking
node_modules and doing a fresh npm install.

yarn has been a breeze to use so far, I'm loving the quick installs. Only
nitpick is that I have to be inside of the working directory of the
package.json when adding a new package, because yarn for some reason does not
travel up the hierarchy and installs it in the same directory as the first
encountered package.json, like npm does.

~~~
jazoom
I keep getting bitten by this. It's really annoying.

------
danr4
I've switched from npm to yarn[1] a long time ago. never going back.

[1] [https://yarnpkg.com](https://yarnpkg.com)

~~~
derimagia
This is a good time to look at npm again and compare. I will not say one is
better than the other, but npm v5 has a lot of improvements and addresses most
of the reasons why yarn existed to begin with.

------
norswap
twice as fast ... _in some benchmarks_

------
merb
twice as fast, if you are on nodejs 8, however on node lts you can't
update/install new packages! (so basically it's even faster since no install
is ridicoulus fast)

